# Good luck Ritzi for approval panel



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ritzi and DH

Good luck for approval panel 

  

M J
xxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sending lots of good luck your way BUT I'm sure its just a formality!
Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

oh i just saw this  

thanks girls  

panel at 2.30 - will let you know  

ritz.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for panel 

xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Can't wait to hear your news!

Good luck

x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ritzi - wow the day has finally arrived 
you'll be fine 

kj x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Good luck for today sure you wont need it .
Sarah


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Good luck!!

Julia x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Ritzi - good luck for today.  Hope all goes well for you and dh.  It's a very nerve-wracking day but feels wonderful when you get approved    Can't wait to hear about your good news.


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Just looked at the clock and it is 2:30, so you will be in panel right now!   Sure you will sail through, can't wait for your good news!

sundog
x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Thinking of you Ritzi!!    

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ritzi

Thinking of you hun, hope everything went ok today with Panel, We are all waiting to hear your good news.   

Love

crazybabe


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

SW just called - she felt we should know before we have a sleepless night......

WE'RE APPROVED   1-2 children 0-8 years  

ritz - mummy in waiting


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Am over the moon for you and DH

Enjoy

xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ritzi

    to you both   you must feel so chuffed WoooooHoooooooooo Hooooooooooooooo your going to be a mummy soon.   

Well done

Love

crazybabe


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Ritzi - Congratulations on your very own  

Fiona


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on being approved!

Fab news 

xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Ritzi! Wonderful, wonderful news!!!

you're a mummy to be! Enjoy your   and I hope your wait is a short one!

     

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Congratulations! 

woo hooo

have they got anyone in mind for you? I hope the search is quick!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

calling you at 9 at night, blimey they didnt make you wait long then  

great news ritzi   ....now comes more tests in patience 

kj x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ritz

How are you today - Still on Cloud Nine  Have they got antone in mind for you babes.

Take care

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations to you both!

Hope your wait is a short one.
Love
OT x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you both Ritzi!

Laine xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

thanks for all your congrats   

i think i have post approval blues    anyone else have this?

panel was really tough - spent 30 minutes discussing our religion (evangelical christian). religion & school, religion & church and the age old 'what would you do if your child was gay?'.   

sw had meant to call the following day but could see how worried we were as we left hence the 9pm call - bless her  

sw and va manager will now come out to discuss our answers as the same questions are likely to come up at matching panel   

no children in mind as yet - but hoping the welsh consortium will find our littlies soon. there is a sibling group in cww who we like the look of so will discuss them with sw next time we see her  

thanks again for the support   ritz


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ritz

what is cww - where you saw the children you like the look of, glad everything went ok with panel,I know this is is silly question, but what would you recommend I wear to our information eveing with adoption agency on wed evening, jeans and a smart top or trousers.

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Fee

How are you, there isn't anything we need to take to the info evening on wednesday is there

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Fee

Whats a sigmoidoscopy

crazybabe


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck with that one tomorrow fee!!


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ritzi, 
Only just got around to offering my Congrats so good to hear that you have made it through panel, we too are evangelical Christians and got quizzed over it (thankfully we were prepared for it!!!) however it hasn't come up again since.
Really hoping that your wait will be a short one and that you will really enjoy this time off being a Mummy in waiting!!!
Viva
X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

viva 

thanks hun   

tbh i've been feeling a little   since i posted because i really have been feeling down since the panel but the thread went off in another direction so i felt kind of alone  

we haven't had the ratification letter yet   and SW said manager would ring to arrange to come out and visit but we haven't heard a thing   so now i feel very very   it's been over a week now  

did the christian issues come up at matching panel? that is what SW and manager are coming to discuss with us.....

ritz.


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ritzi,
Sorry to hear that you are feeling low, I think that it can be a bit of a come down after focusing on the panel for so long and having a big 'discussion' (or maybe that should be grilling  ) at panel doesn't really help does it!

Just to hopefully put your mind at rest our ratification letter took at least 2 weeks to arrive and ratification of matching panel even longer (in fact Charlie and Lola were placed before we got it!) so I don't think that a week is a long time to wait and I wouldn't be worrying too much about it.

We were matched with children from the LA who approved us and although we didn't go to matching panel, the Christian 'issues' didn't come up again in any negative way during the matching process, although we did discuss how we would ease the children into the Kids work. Am I right in thinking that you are with a VA? I guess things may vary form LA to LA as to what they would want to discuss, but really the matching bit should be more about you showing that you are the right parents for that child and not about whether you should be adoptive parents. If I was you I would give your SW a call on Monday, I think that sometimes they can think post panel we are happy to hang around and wait but most of us want to get things moving and I fully understand why you want to feel that you are moving forward and preparing well for when you get to matching. 

Do PM me if you want to chat further, I'm very happy to chat more about how we found bits of the process particularly with regard to our faith, and know that I will be   for you!
Take care
Viva
X


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Viva,
I am just being nosey really but what is kids work?
Love JD x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ritzi

Sorry you feeling down hun, come on  lift that chin up of yours     you have been through a lot and I know that I will be exactly the same as you - I hate waiting, especially for something so wonderful to happen like this, I hope your wait is not a long one, and it will be all worth the wait I promise you, where did you see the children you were interested in you said in your last post CWW I think, What that, sorry for sounding dull, not really         there you are hun, I have sent lots of hugs your way.

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ritzi - your never alone on FF!!

If your feeling down that is completely normal, you go through so much to get approved & once that has happened you do feel deflated!

Let us know if there is anything we can do!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks girls.....

fee - nothing to feel bad about - it's fine i just needed some support and should have been more vocal about it   hope you are having a fab time with intros  

viva - thanks for the   much needed at the minute

jd - kids work is like sunday school within church. the kids go off to creche or their own group whilst the parents get some peace and take part in the church service. sounds like a sweat-shop or something though doesn't it  

crazybabe - thanks for the much needed  

superal - i needed to hear what i was feeling was normal - so thanks for that  

still no letter - i caved and phoned SW yesterday and she said it hasn't been ratified   but there is no problem that she knows of. she was going to send an email to the ratifier (different county) and ask when it will be finished. the panel have just changed so she guesses they are just making sure the process has all been 100% correct  

feeling brighter today but will be all better i'm sure once the official letter comes through  

ritz.


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi  Ritzi
Just wanted to say keep your chin up. Me and DH both felt abit down a few days after panel think it is a bit of a come down . Also to say we only recieved our letter yesterday they dont rush and i also contacted sw but everything was fine sure yours will be to.
Sarah


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Glad to hear that you're feeling more positive Ritzi.
Jill, hmmm Kids work does sound kind of dodgy doesn't it!!! In our church it all has a space theme, DS is a shooting star and DD a Comet...either I or DH normally ends up in with DD as she's not much keen on being left at the moment, but DS loves going into Shooting stars and has made loads of friends.
Sarah good to hear that your letter has arrived.
Am having a brief rest in between 2 birthday parties today...hardcore!!!
Viva
X


----------

